# $100 Dollar Coffin Score!



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was looking in Craigslist the other day and I was shocked to see a real coffin selling for $100. I sent an email immediately to see if it was still available and as you can see it was. The man even delivered it to my door with a ghoul and a couple of Halloween items inside. I will post the extra goodies below. I am just thrilled to finally own a real coffin, but never thought I would be able to afford it. 










It doesn't have its interior lining and it has a little rust, but I don't plan on laying in it. I am just going to use it as a prop, so I don't care. The only thing I will do is spray paint it in the inside to prevent more rusting.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot dang, nice Score!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice find, gotta love Craig's list!!!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

You lucky stiff!....get it!...l


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Georgeb68 said:


> You lucky stiff!....get it!...l


LOL..Oh I didn't hesitate! I did buy it even though money is a little tight I couldn't pass this deal up! I will never find another real coffin for this price! Anyway I wanted to post the extra goodies that came in the coffin.

It is one of those large props that they sell in the Halloween stores and a couple of tree facades that have eyes that light up. He also threw in a brand new strobe light!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet deal, Joisey! Nice score.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woo hoo! SCORE-A-MUNDO!

Couldn't happen to a nicer haunter, either


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

YOU SUCK!!! ok..well maybe just a little bit jealous.
That is so friggin awesome! Any haunter in their right mind would have snagged that. So glad you got it and what a steal!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> YOU SUCK!!! ok..well maybe just a little bit jealous.
> That is so friggin awesome! Any haunter in their right mind would have snagged that. So glad you got it and what a steal!


LOL..you made me laugh when I read your comment. Anytime you see someone that gets a great deal you always sort of have that word that slips out that might not be so nice! I agree it was a great deal, but if you keep checking or get the word out of what you are looking for than you might get lucky. This time I just stepped in you know what!!!!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Awesome Joiseygal! Great score. Maybe only a wee bit jealous, but in a good way!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

oohhh we are way jealous now that we see the price you paid.. happy for you.. but beating Randy up for missing the ad.. LOL


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Joiseygal - My first prop I had purchased many, many years ago is the exactly like the middle prop. It hung from a long spring from the top of its head, has a chest piece and hands with long nails. I added a wig to its very thin hair. I still hang him up, feeling nostalgic remembering when and where I bought him. I guess he was my launch into the crazed haunter that I am now.  

You got an excellent buy! LOVE the coffin, and that it's black too. Come on, did you at least lay in it to see how it feels? Lol!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL..no Chopchick I didn't lay in it yet, but my neighbor did.


----------



## scarynoyes (Sep 6, 2011)

Sweet score Sharon.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome score, Joisey!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

CopChick,Notice she said "yet"


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, great find!


----------



## oyayubi (Dec 13, 2009)

This is an awesome score! Great job! I can't help but wonder if this is a used coffin!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

oyayubi said:


> This is an awesome score! Great job! I can't help but wonder if this is a used coffin!


The guy told me he borrowed the coffin from a friend that owned a funeral parlor which was a demo. He needed it for a school play, but it was damaged during the production, so his friend sold it to him for $200. He used it for a Haunted trail that they would put on for donations to help kids who were sick. He now is moving and they no longer do the haunted trail, so he decided to put it on Craigslist to sell it. I just got lucky and happen to look on the right day.  Than again he could of dug it up and told me that story.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Joiseygal said:


> The guy told me he borrowed the coffin from a friend that owned a funeral parlor which was a demo. He needed it for a school play, but it was damaged during the production, so his friend sold it to him for $200. He used it for a Haunted trail that they would put on for donations to help kids who were sick. He now is moving and they no longer do the haunted trail, so he decided to put it on Craigslist to sell it. I just got lucky and happen to look on the right day.  Than again he could of dug it up and told me that story.


LOL...he could of dug it up and told you that story. Funny, but ewwwww. lol. Nevertheless...great buy!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Sharon - that's a great buy and I am envious of you right now. To have it delivered and some extra goodies to boot!!!!!! Schweet deal!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Sharon it is going to look great in the haunt this year.*


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I am so jealous, you lucky dog!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

It couldn't happen to a more dedicated haunter. Great score!!! Congrats


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey Sharon....I am so thrilled for you! See? Good things happen to good people....that is the old karma merry-go-round, hitting you back girl!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

... jealous... 

...Running to check my local Craiglist....


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice.. gotta love that..


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

That is SO cool! Craigslist rules! I got a real Coffin a few months back (same price), I was ecstatic! The wife was a little concerned though. lol! Her main concern was whether or not it was previously inhabited.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

You SUCK!!!! No apologies. ;p


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

How does one get a cheap coffin? Scratch and Dent sale?

"We thought he was dead but he scratched and kicked his way out!"


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> How does one get a cheap coffin? Scratch and Dent sale?
> 
> "We thought he was dead but he scratched and kicked his way out!"


Well you have someone from Craigslist dig one up and sell it to you. 
I guess he just wanted to unload it since he was moving to Florida. We already have a reputation here in Jersey, so I guess he didn't want people get the wrong idea as a new neighbor. If I was moving I would love to see the neighbor's reaction.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not sure how but I missed this thread the first time around. Wow Sharon what a pickup - awesome props! You lucky thing you!!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wicked score JG!
I wonder if it was previously used by a stiff!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

One what do you consider cheap and two what condition does it need to be in?>


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

that's so awesome great score for you!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

welcome to the casket owners association!!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

great score


----------

